# Where to buy larger tanks!



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

hello everyone

I have a question? 

I have been looking to buy a larger tank something in the 90-150 gal range but am having a hard time finding one!
I am watching craigslist but the wife would prefer I buy something new! 

I am looking for just a tank

were are the places a guy can buy a tank in the Fraser Valley as the largest Tank I have found is 55g?

Also what kinda prices are we looking at? I have heard people say you can get 120gal for around $250 new but were I am looking the 55gals are almost $200

I hope I havnt broken any rules but I am getting frustrated trying to find a tank because I cant just drive to Vancouver to look at different stores

Adanac00


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

island pets unlimited seems to have good prices and so does king ed's pets, I don't know prices for you though. Call them and ask if you cant drive down there


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Prices at the local fish stores in Chilliwack always seem to be higher than anywhere else, I bought or got for free almost all of my tanks from Craigslist and haven't had any problems yet, though I did reseal some to be on the safe side. Petsmart in Bellingham usually has good prices on larger tanks too.


----------



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow Poiuy that's a lot of tanks listed


Yeah the prices for tanks in Chilliwack is pretty Crazy saw a 55g tank for I think $299 so Will just keep looking I guess!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would check out king eds for the best price on a large tank new....


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

king ed has a bunch of very large tanks in the basement, and they will usually either have something else in the storage shed or can get it ordered in pretty quickly.
j&l have large tanks too, and if they don't have your size requirements they can get one built for you.


----------



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah I guess I Need to keep an eye out on Craigslist or one weekend make a trip to Burnaby! 

Thanks everyone for the advice!

Does anyone know what say a 90gal would sell for at these stores as I have check the websites but havnt found any prices on large tanks!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Buying a big tank is an investment. When I got mine I lucked out and got a relatively new 120 for $100. First figure out your footprint you want. Don't really worry about gallons for now. Once you know the footprint then decide if you want acrylic or glass. Then figure out what tanks come in that footprint and check to see which ones to stay away from. then check on here and craigslist daily... Good luck 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If brand new, could try rogers aquatics on scott rd.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber said:


> If brand new, could try rogers aquatics on scott rd.
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone


Yup. A while back they had the largest tank I've ever seen inside an LFS. 300g. Usually only available on order. Stores used to stock bigger tanks all the time. I remember seeing Big Al's having 240g on display.

King Ed's is the other store that will have larger tanks on the showroom floor.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

and if you really really really want one and can't find the one on this forum that you want; and willing to pay for brand new, you could always talk to the LFS and see if they can order one in for you with matching stand etc etc. 

Monke has a 125g for sale atm as well, if you're interested.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think King Ed has the best price on tanks.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe that a 125 gallon Aquon tank at J&L is $325


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

King ed's is also awesome too as they will deliver the tank and stand and drop it exactly where you want it for just a reasonable delivery fee.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive heard King eds is the best for prices on tanks aswell


----------

